# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  đồ án nén âm thanh file wav theo chuẩn mp3

## shakira

đây là đồ án nén âm thanh file đuôi wav sang đuôi mp3. bài này viết bằng vc++ 6.0 nhưng đang có lỗi. bạn nào giúp mình sửa lỗi với mình cám ơn nhiều.:wub:
đây là source : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=fs0dudcv

----------

